# Linux installation



## hick (4. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe mich davon überzeugen lassen, Suse auf meine Maschine zu installieren. Ich möchte gerne wissen, wie man die Festplatte genau partitioniert.


----------



## fungo (5. Oktober 2002)

also wenn du es mit dem installations manager installierst, kannst du  ja die Partition automatisch in deinem freien Festplattenspeicher
mit "Auto erstellen" durchführen.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Oktober 2002)

Über die beste partionierung streiten leute. 
Es gibt mehrere Varianten

a) 
/ auf ext2 
/home reiser/ext3 ...
/swap (groesse = doppelter arbeitsspeicher)

b)
/boot ext2 
/home ext2
/swap wieder doppete arbeitsspeicher
/ ext2

c) meine Partionierung

/boot ext2
/home reiserfs
/ reiserfs
/etc ext2

Grund ist ich will bei evtl vorkommenden Problemen mein etc behalten


----------

